# Schutzhund training in Texas



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

I would like to find out about Schutzhund training and events in Texas (preferably somewhere close to the Bryan/College Station area).

Can anyone get me a contact on who to talk to?


----------



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

TxFig said:


> I would like to find out about Schutzhund training and events in Texas (preferably somewhere close to the Bryan/College Station area).
> 
> Can anyone get me a contact on who to talk to?




Bump?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have a friend down there, but she is out of the sport so not sure she would be of any help. I'll ask.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The closest would be Greater Houston. They meet in Waller at a school and are about 50 miles. That region has lost a lot of clubs. Used to be one in San Antonio if I remember right.


----------



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

lhczth said:


> The closest would be Greater Houston. They meet in Waller at a school and are about 50 miles. That region has lost a lot of clubs. Used to be one in San Antonio if I remember right.



Waller is about an hour away (and toward a traffic nightmare).

San Antonio is 3 hours away (as is Dallas).

I have heard that the Triple Crown training facility just northeast of Austin (also about an hour away) has a SCH trainer, but they never replied to my email.



In my "hope of hopes", there would be someone reading this forum that is also in Bryan/College Station...


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

You just missed regionals in Waller last weekend. I was in CS more years ago than i care to admit.  I am in DFW. Stopped in CS on my way down last weekend to have dinner with old friends that never left town. Trial season is ramping up here. Closest trial for you is next weekend near Austin. There also tends to be a night "hotter than ****" trial at triple crown every summer around August I believe. 

USCA - Club Events

www.southcentralregion.com


----------



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

jesusica said:


> You just missed regionals in Waller last weekend. I was in CS more years ago than i care to admit.  I am in DFW. Stopped in CS on my way down last weekend to have dinner with old friends that never left town. Trial season is ramping up here. Closest trial for you is next weekend near Austin. There also tends to be a night "hotter than ****" trial at triple crown every summer around August I believe.



I was able to make contact with a SCH trainer in Humble (I think). 

Where in DFW are you? The reason I'm asking is that my mother is getting a littermate to my pup - and she lives in Prosper. So she is looking for similar things up there...


----------



## Anyu (Jan 9, 2013)

TxFig said:


> Where in DFW are you?


I wanna know too! I am also in DFW & will be getting a pup in the next couple of months.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm also here in DFW and looking for a Schutzhund club/trainer


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

There is nothing in Fort Worth (I drive to Dallas). The websites I listed and an Internet search provide a pretty comprehensive list. Right or wrong you may have a hard time getting a response from any of them. Area resources are stretched pretty thin.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm just north of Dallas, so anything around there is good.


----------



## bowwownow (Sep 5, 2013)

Alamo Working Dog Club

http://www.alamoworkingdog.com/
2014 Events
January 10 - 12 2014
Alamo Working Dog Club (TX)
Trial will be held on January 10 & 11 : BH, IPO1-3, AD
Conformation Show Will be held on January 12
USCA, USCA/SV Judge Johannes Grewe


----------



## DerekH81 (Oct 24, 2013)

Bump. Any additional info for the DFW area?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Schutzhund: DFW Working Dogs
PSA: K9 Working Dogs

Joise on this forum is a member of the PSA club.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I forgot to mention you may want to check out Khoi's videos (PSA), they're pretty cool.


----------

